# Clarifying Shampoo



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

i'm looking for a clarifying shampoo and was wondering which brands do you all use? thanks so much for any input!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use Coat Handler and Patene clarifying. I use it every bath for my girl in oil and every month or so for the others.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks! i was thinking about the coat handler clarifying and will probably order it. how often should i use it?


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I use Coat Handler's on my two. I use it like once a month or so.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks melissa! i'll definitely order it from cherrybrook


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

My favorite is the Neutragena Anti-Residue Shampoo. It doesn't dry the coat at all and I use it diluted with water every 3rd bath. Then I follow-up with my regular Chris Christiansen Day by Day Shampoo diluted and conditioner.

Cathy


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My order of Coat Handler shampoo just got delivered yesterday. I will be using it this weekend but was wondering can it be used for weekly baths or should it only be used once in awhile?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use Bio Groom Clarifying Shampoo as per directions. I use it every 3-4 shampoos or 
before trying a new shampoo.


----------

